# Leaves drying and curling up.



## cantlive4ever (Mar 16, 2008)

I am growing in an aeroponic system and the plants are about 3 weeks old, I have had no problems until yesterday when some leaves on 4 plants started to curl up and dry.   It was pretty immediate, within 3-4 hours.  The ph is at 6.1 ppm 990.    The plants are about 4 inches tall great growth.  Using a 400 watt MH which was about 8 inches off plants, have since moved it up to around 14 inches.  I am assuming this is a heat issue but want to confirm.  There is a second possibility which was that the water was changed yesterday morning.   I ran the water out of the hose for a few seconds to make sure it wasnt too hot, however i was not aware that my wife had just rolled up the hose and had moved it out of the sun.  I am assuming that the new water could have been at a temperature upwards of 100 degrees.  The water temp now is 71 degrees.  The temperature in the room is around 76-78 with a fan blowing on low.  Any help would be appreciated, I have never had an issue with water temp before so I dont know how it might affect the grow.


----------



## lyfr (Mar 18, 2008)

pics would help...sounds like heat,leaves curl up on edges to transpire moisture better helping to cool them down in hot times.i run a 400 12-18in from plants with a med. fan blowing horozontally directly below/on light.not sure on the water thing,but dont think it would affect so quickly.hope i helped


----------



## kubefuism (Mar 27, 2008)

In response to your comment about the water possibly being left in the hose and used to water your plants; the use of hot to warm water is deadly for any plant.  Commonly a nozzle attachment will hold water inside of a hose reaching killer temps for plants.  Always make sure to run it for a bit to make sure its cool to cold.  Hope this doesn't start a fight...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2008)

not enough arreation from misters (blockage), heat, humidity could be a few things.

how much water in the systemm and how big are the root systems? how hot is the water? the grow?

whats the ph? ..something is occuring that has changed or been ongoing and you didnt notice. are the roots in any sitting water? any cloudyness in the solution other then nutrients>?


----------



## cantlive4ever (Mar 28, 2008)

Wanted to give an update.  I am not sure what caused the drying and curling, but after pruning the dry leaves the plants are actually fine its been about two weeks and they are flourishing.  I am assuming it was the water temperature because it affected lower leaves on some plants, middle leaves on some and tops on some, but I cant say 100%.   I didnt flush the system because up until that point in time everything was fine, and the only change was the additional (hot) water.   Live and learn.  Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2008)

change the solution every two weeks for any hydro system, at least....cleanliness is godliness.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

You got it!


----------



## pussum (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey bro, sorry to hear about your luck. Unless you post some pics we prolly won't be able to help much. If you don't have access to a camera maybe you can compare your plants to some examples from here:

http://marijuana-ro.com/index.php?page=plant-abuse-chart-and-photos

Good luck to you friend!


----------

